# the Accord



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 14, 2009)

I am a running a leve 1 gestalt campaign in the 3.5 accordlands setting

The only restriction is all class combinations must be run by me and the only special rule is that you get 1 masterwork item.

I know most people are unfamiliar with the accordlands books, but that knowledge is only helpful, not strictly necsecarry.

any questions, pm me. also, all rules are otherwise normal.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

What sources are allowed?  By run past you, do you mean you don't need the source, or do you have sources that you'd prefer we utilize?


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont mean to be tyrannical, but i mean that you propose a concept to me and if i have the books for it=great. if i dont have the necessary books, than your current idea is a no-go.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> i dont mean to be tyrannical, but i mean that you propose a concept to me and if i have the books for it=great. if i dont have the necessary books, than your current idea is a no-go.




Wouldn't it then make a great deal more sense for you to tell us what books you have, so that we don't waste time proposing concepts you don't have the books for?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm interested. Been wanting to join a gestalt game for a while... But I know absolutely nothing about the setting you've mentioned.

And what are character generation rules? Point-buy, rolling? And, like Theroc said, could you give a list of your sourcebooks?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> I'm interested. Been wanting to join a gestalt game for a while... But I know absolutely nothing about the setting you've mentioned.
> 
> And what are character generation rules? Point-buy, rolling? And, like Theroc said, could you give a list of your sourcebooks?




The Accordlands were a fantasy CCG put out by AEG. It was based on an old D&D game of the authors where the evil PCs got to basically epic levels and conquered most of the world. It was adapted to 3e in development then to 3.5 for publication with a couple huge full color hard cover books, including a players, DM, Monster Manual, 1-20 campaign book, and Atlas. Lots of alt races, classes, and monsters. I picked up the four pdfs but have not gone through them in depth. The pdfs are decently priced.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 17, 2009)

I've wanted to play in a gestalt game for a while now. Although, I am not familiar with the setting put me down as interested.

I am looking at a Chaos Monk (from the Crystal keep) along with either a ranger or some kind of caster depending on fit.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm interested, but concept depends on available sources.


----------



## Willette (Oct 17, 2009)

whats the ability roll system? i'll create assuming 32 point buy i guess


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd like to run a gestalt cleric/wizard. Pretty simple. I just have two questions so far. Will you allow spells from the Spell Compendium and what are the gods of the Accordlands? I'd prefer a god of magic and/or ancient knowledge with a lawful bent.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 20, 2009)

Sources:All 3.5 cores, all psionic books, accordlands books, all completes, incarnum, some eberron and faerun books

Airwalkerr: you should probably go with a cleric of concept since none of the accordlands gods really fit what you want and yes i have that book so spells from it are allowed.


willette: it is a set array of 13-18 inclusive and NEVER assume anything in my campaigns unless you want a very RUDE awakening and that goes for EVERYONE

Ghostcat: no chaos monk exist in any resource i possess, so i wont allow it.

Voadam: where did you get the pdfs?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> Sources:All 3.5 cores, all psionic books, accordlands books, all completes, incarnum, some eberron and faerun books
> 
> <snip>
> 
> it is a set array of 13-18 inclusive and NEVER assume anything in my campaigns unless you want a very RUDE awakening and that goes for EVERYONE




Awesome. Thanks for the list. Another chance to toss out some Incarnum goodness! Yay! 

As to the stats, I take it you mean we get a 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, and 18 to arrange as we wish before racial modifiers?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm definitely in... likely to be fiddling with a Totemist/something...

Need to double check gestalt-rules before finalizing my concept though.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I'm definitely in... likely to be fiddling with a Totemist/something...
> 
> Need to double check gestalt-rules before finalizing my concept though.




I myself was thinking Totemist paired with Monk, or perhaps Psychic Warrior . But if you want to take that, go ahead. In which case, I might pull something with Incarnate//something else and go skillmonkey route.

EDIT: If multiclassing is allowed on the sides (I've seen some DMs say not for some reason...), I'll probably go Incarnate/Rogue // Ranger/Swashbuckler. Focus would be on TWF, acrobatics and all-around flash. Able to help out in melee and take the skillmonkey role (maybe some faceman, but not likely).


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, DW, I can't play any of them besides Totemist, as you know.

My concepts are either a Totemist//Barbarian/fighter(Charging in and raging with good HP and lots of attacks/feats)

Or possible a Totemist on one side and Cleric/Arcane caster to possible take the Geometer PrC from Complete Divine.  However, I'm not sure whether this build is possible in a gestalt game, as I've heard 'dual progression' PrCs aren't legal, but the section in the SRD doesn't mention this that I have seen.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 20, 2009)

Totemist//Barbarian is a vicious combo. Absolute melee powerhouse, especially if you do Cobalt Charge with Girallon Arms (Totem) and Sphinx Claws (hands) and then add on other binds, like Dread Carapace or Totem Avatar. Gets very nasty, very quickly.

Yeah, I think they left out that blurb about "theurge" type PrCs in the SRD. Unearthed Arcana gives a warning to the DM about that, basically saying that such PrCs are a shaky idea in gestalt, which is already super-powered. Still, Totemist//Cleric or Druid is a potent combo, and has some major flavor potential (savage priest of nature style).

And I find I'm liking the idea of Rogue/Incarnate // Ranger/Swashbuckler. Good back-up warrior/skirmisher and tons of skills, with the Incarnum boosts (which can be used for just about any/everything). I don't play skillmonkies very often, so it should be fun and different for me (oftentimes, I play the warrior-type, either ranged or melee).


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, the flavor of either is cool, I also liked the idea of the Geometer's drift abilities(giving even more of a savage Nature-priest)  Granted, that PrC is quite a ways away.  I'd be moving towards that if it appeared we were approaching level 6, most probably.

I'm taking a look at the lower level spells of both classes right now.  Also, if  Kisuke has a preference as to which I play (Or an idea how far he intends to take the campaign/game), I'd welcome the added info.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> Sources:All 3.5 cores, all psionic books, accordlands books, all completes, incarnum, some eberron and faerun books
> 
> Ghostcat: no chaos monk exist in any resource i possess, so i wont allow it.



OK. How about a Wilderness Rogue/Druid.

Dragonwriter/Theroc: Hope this won't tread on your toes.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 21, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> OK. How about a Wilderness Rogue/Druid.
> 
> Dragonwriter/Theroc: Hope this won't tread on your toes.




Shouldn't step on mine... after all, more ability to slot healing spells is always good, and your secondary role is stealth/striking whereas mine would be meatshield/striking.

Edit: Oh, realized something interesting about Geometer.  It's not dual progression.  It's "Pick one of your casting classes.  That one is the one that gains levels, your other gets to rot." So, it shouldn't exactly fall into the same trap as the usual casting meld PrC problem.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> OK. How about a Wilderness Rogue/Druid.
> 
> Dragonwriter/Theroc: Hope this won't tread on your toes.




Sounds okay to me. Looks like you could get some cool flavor to go with the summons, battlefield control and be another skillmonkey, without as much emphasis on getting into the fray as mine (since the way I'm looking to build it will get 19 or 20 BAB).


----------



## Willette (Oct 21, 2009)

So i'm thinking on a halfling, specializing in ranged attacks maybe throw in some magic. I'll develop something tomorow. It seems like the melee field is all sewed up. We have a cleric and rogue so i'd say i'll go with basically a support ranged/offensive magic wielder as cleric and druid should have healings and buffs covered.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2009)

Willette said:


> So i'm thinking on a halfling, specializing in ranged attacks maybe throw in some magic. I'll develop something tomorow. It seems like the melee field is all sewed up. We have a cleric and rogue so i'd say i'll go with basically a support ranged/offensive magic wielder as cleric and druid should have healings and buffs covered.




Willette, are you familiar with "gestalt" rules? Reason I ask is that I see you're still rather new to EnWorld, and you are just talking about one class for your character. Gestalt is an alternate rule (from Unearthed Arcana, but also available here) that lets you combine two character classes at each level and get all the best benefits of each. You can read over that page from the SRD and it'll give a good explanation, but it boils down to you picking two classes at each level. It creates a rather nice buffet of options, especially with the book selection Kisuke is giving us.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> Voadam: where did you get the pdfs?




Here on rpgnow. They are huge files and not OCR. I was able to copy and paste text in the adventure one but the background in the codex one was a problem unless copying as a picture.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm, accordland books are in and a gestalt game. I'll look my books over.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright final Rules Time:

I want 5-6 characters
Campaign will follow the Accordlands adventure book
Array will be 13,14,15,16,17,18
Gestalt Lvl.1
Xp for roleplaying will be rewarded
I would also like a character description
Deities dont really matter


----------



## Willette (Oct 22, 2009)

Doin a Halfling Ranger/Fighter specializing in throwing daggers. Probably will move towards master thrower or halfling outrider prc. Will have it posted tomorow, works almost over and my home pc is fried so i can't do anything from there.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm pretty much done with my character. I just have a few final questions. 1) Can I use the Oracle and Spell domains from Spell Compendium? 2) Can I use the Focused Specialist option from Complete Mage? 3) How are we doing starting equipment?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2009)

Working on a human Wilderness Rogue/Druid. Hope to have a first draft tomorrow but my be the weekend.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

I know one side of the gestalt, still debating on the other.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 22, 2009)

Kisuke, multiclassing is allowed as normal, right? As a reminder, my concept is currently (eventually) a Rogue/Incarnate // Ranger/Swashbuckler, starting as Rogue//Ranger. I should have a rough up tomorrow, I think. Probably go Human for race.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I had one more question to add. Can I use the cloistered cleric option from Unearthed Arcana? If you don't have that book, it is available on the hypertext SRD here. I just finished writing up my background and realized it would make a lot more sense that the typical "battle cleric."


----------



## Willette (Oct 23, 2009)

If I were to do a halfling ranger/fighter would I be able to start with warsling/skiprock proficiency and apply my archery mastery to slings instead? It shouldn't result in any overpowering and makes as much sense as dwarfs having axes and urgroshes proficiency/ gnomes having the hooked hammer. And do you have the faerun book so I could prestige to warsling sniper? It's a fairly simple prestige class so not much screwing around.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 23, 2009)

Willete: i have no idea what a warsling is so no

Theroc: i need a concept soon

airwalkerr: divination spells are just a really bad idea in this campaign, but if you so desire, go ahead

everyone else is good to go


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 23, 2009)

I've nearly got my character done. I just need to know how we're handling starting equipment? Better average of the two classes? Max?

And is the little special rule in the first post meaning we get to choose 1 masterwork item for free?

(And concerning your allowed books, is PHB2 allowed? I'm just asking because if it is, then there will eventually be some feats I want from there...)


----------



## Theroc (Oct 24, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> Theroc: i need a concept soon




General concept is the same either way, since the other side was just to compliment the Totemist.  I've decided to go Totemist/Barbarian though, as the other one was too difficult for me to determine and too set on future advancement.  Totemist Barbarian is simpler and pretty darn effective too.

I'm going to try and get the character sheet worked up in a few days.  Have something going on tonight that goes kinda late, so I may be sleeping in tomorrow.

But my character will definitely be someone towards the front lines of a fight.


----------



## Willette (Oct 25, 2009)

Kisuke, what faerun books do you have as warslng is in races of faerun i think? or one of the faerun books, maybe campaign one can't remember off hand. Basically just a stronger sling does more damage and is used by halflings. Takes it from a hunting sling like the one in core books to more of a tool of war. I just don't wanna do the same ol tired bow weilding ranger when i could use the halfling's racial weapon for a little more in character feel. Either way lemme know and i'll make the changes. I have my char pretty much done except for that little detail.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> airwalkerr: divination spells are just a really bad idea in this campaign, but if you so desire, go ahead




All divination spells? Period??? The entire school?????

That takes a significant number of spells out of my hands. It would have been nice to know that in the first place. So in other words, I shouldn't use detect magic, read magic, and identify? Or are you referring to things that attempt to predict the future like augury, divination, and foresight? Further elaboration would really help me here.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 26, 2009)

Willette said:


> If I were to do a halfling ranger/fighter would I be able to start with warsling/skiprock proficiency and apply my archery mastery to slings instead?




Archery combat style just gives you the three bonus proficiencies. 2nd level Rapid shot and 11th level improved precise shot both work with slings. Many shot from 6th level improved combat style is the only one that requires arrows and would be wasted if you went with using slings with archery combat style. 

Starting at 1st level I wouldn't worry about wasting a class feature at 6th. If the campaign stays together for four years I still don't expect a gain of five levels at the rate most pbp games progress and advance.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Oct 26, 2009)

the masterwork is in addition to nirmal gear
Knowledge spells are useless since the campaign can take any number of turns
Gear is bought with whatever gold allowance is higher of your classes
Warsling is okay
PBH2 is allowed

Any further questions will be pmed, thank you and set your cahracters on this thread please.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2009)

Is a gestalt druid restricted to non-metal armour or can they use any (metallic) armour that the opposite class can use?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Is a gestalt druid restricted to non-metal armour or can they use any (metallic) armour that the opposite class can use?




Well, technically a druid CAN wear metal armor, they just get neutered if they do.  As far as I can tell, your question is akin to, "Will I suffer ASF for wearing heavy armor if my opposite class can wear it?"  I'm not accusing your of being obtuse though.  It just seems that the answer will be, "Yes, you will still suffer the penalties to Druid special skills and abilities due to using metal armor" as the Complete Divine PrC Geomancer allows one to mix and match spellcaster prerequisites(thus casting Arcane spells with no ASF and sharing an ability score if you'd like), but still must abide a Druid's "Non-armor" taboo.

Though, Kisuke can rule as he chooses, obviously, just tossing in my two coppers.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

Questions for Kisuke:
Starting gold is max gold for the higher of two classes?
Is HP max HP per die?
Are Barbarian variants in the SRD allowed?
Are Flaws allowed?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, technically a druid CAN wear metal armor, they just get neutered if they do.  As far as I can tell, your question is akin to, "Will I suffer ASF for wearing heavy armor if my opposite class can wear it?"  I'm not accusing your of being obtuse though.  It just seems that the answer will be, "Yes, you will still suffer the penalties to Druid special skills and abilities due to using metal armor" as the Complete Divine PrC Geomancer allows one to mix and match spellcaster prerequisites(thus casting Arcane spells with no ASF and sharing an ability score if you'd like), but still must abide a Druid's "Non-armor" taboo.
> 
> Though, Kisuke can rule as he chooses, obviously, just tossing in my two coppers.



This seems fair enough. Leather armor it is.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2009)

My character concept has been kind of nerfed. I was planning to do a cleric / wizard with some specialization in divinatory powers but Kisuke told me most divinations don't even work in this world. So instead I am going to play a fighter / wizard able to mix it up in melee with armored mage if that is OK with him. I already sent a PM so just waiting on a response. I saw that we already have a druid so at least we will have some healing. If nothing else, maybe Kisuke will let me get a cohort healer or cleric down the line.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> My character concept has been kind of nerfed. I was planning to do a cleric / wizard with some specialization in divinatory powers but Kisuke told me most divinations don't even work in this world. So instead I am going to play a fighter / wizard able to mix it up in melee with armored mage if that is OK with him. I already sent a PM so just waiting on a response. I saw that we already have a druid so at least we will have some healing. If nothing else, maybe Kisuke will let me get a cohort healer or cleric down the line.




I'm not exactly sure what Kisuke meant by the fact that divinations don't work.

Any campaign has the potential to take any twist and turn, so divinations didn't exactly sound any more or less useless to me, but if he doesn't want/like them, I suppose that's reason enough.  Whatever is fun for you, 

My character is mostly finished, I haven't decided on a feat though.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2009)

He told me in a PM that the gods don't answer divinations about the future. Even though I would be playing a cleric devoted to an ideal, I took that to mean that lots of the divination spells I was planning on being able to cast would be practically worthless. I know there are limitations to divinations, but it sounds like Kisuke wants to place even more. That's all well and good; it's his game. But I was building a character concept around divinations. So my character wasn't going to be of much use.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah, I see.  Okay.


----------



## Willette (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's my char Kisuke. Lemme know if you have any problems with it and i'll fix it on monday as i don't have a comp at home at the moment due to some harddrive issues.

[sblock]

```
Gestalt Ranger/Fighter
Age: 25 
Height: 3'00"
Weight: 32lb
Eyes: Large Black
Hair: Shaggy Brown
Skin: Tanned
 
Name: Lyre Brushrunner
Class: Ranger/Fighter
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
 
Str: 15 (17-2) +2 Level: 1 XP: 0
Dex: 18 (16+2) +4 BAB: +1 HP: 9 (1d10+2)
Con: 15 (15) +2 Grapple: -2 (0+2-4) Dmg Red: -
Int: 14 (14) +2 Speed: 20 ft Spell Res: -
Wis: 18 (18) +4 Init: +4 Spell Save: +4
Cha: 13 (13) +1 ACP: -2 Spell Fail: -
 
Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 10 +4 +1 +4 +1 20 
Touch: Flatfooted: 
 
Base Mod Misc Total
Fort: 2 +2 +1 +5
Ref: 2 +4 +1 +7
Will: 0 +4 +1 +5
 
Weapons: Attack Damage Critical
 
Languages: Halfling, Common, Orc, Elven 
Racial/Class Traits:
+2 Dexterity, –2 Strength
Small: +1 size bonus to Armor Class, +1 size bonus on attack rolls, +4
size bonus on Hide checks, smaller weapons, lifting and carrying limits 
are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, and Move Silently checks
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws
+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear. Stacks with the +1 bonus 
on saving throws in general
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with a thrown weapon and slings
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks
Automatic Languages: Common and Halfling. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Elven, 
Gnome, Goblin, and Orc. Smart halflings learn the languages of their friends
and their enemies.
Favored Class: Rogue. 
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light/Medium/
Heavy Armor Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Warsling & Skiprock),
Favored Enemy Human, Track, Wild Empathy, Improved Initiative, Rapid 
Reload (Slingshot)
 
Skill Points: 32 Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills: Ranks Mod Misc Total
Climb 2 +2 +2 6
Handle Animal 4 +1 5
Heal 2 +4 6
Hide 2 +4 +4 10
Jump 2 +2 +2 6
Listen 4 +4 +2 8
Knowledge (nature) 2 +2 4
Move Silently 2 +4 +2 8
Search 2 +2 4
Spot 4 +4 6
Survival 2 +4 6
Swim 2 +2 4
Use Rope 2 +4 6
Equipment: Cost Weight 
Explorer's Outfit - -
Warsling 25 gp 1 lb 
Skiprocks(5) 15 gp 1.25lb 
Sling bullets(20) 0.2gp 5 lb 
Scimitar 15 gp 2 lb 
Chain Shirt - Masterwork - 12.5 lb 
Buckler 15 gp 2.5 lb 
Dagger 2 gp 0.5 lb 
Kukri 8 gp 1 lb 
Guard Dog (Gwynn) 25 gp - 
-Saddlebags 4 gp 8 lb
-Meat, chunk(10) 3 gp 5 lb
-Rope, silk 10 gp 5 lb
-Sunrod(2) 4 gp 2 lb 
-Grappling Hook 1 gp 4 lb
-Sack 0.1gp 0.25lb
TOTAL 24.25lb 
Guard Dog (Trask) 25 gp -
-Barding, Studded Leather 50 gp 20 lb
TOTAL 20 lb
Backpack 2 gp 1 lb 
Bedroll 0.1gp 2.5 lb 
Fishhook 0.1gp - 
Belt Pouch 1 gp 0.25lb 
Rations (2) 1 gp 0.5 lb 
Flint and Steel 1 gp - 
Waterskin(2) 2 gp 2 lb 
-------------------------------------------------
209.5gp 32.5 lb 
Remaining Gold: 30 gp 5 sp
 
Lgt Med Hvy
Max Weight: 49.5 99.75 150
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's what I have for Arok so far.  I wasn't sure how HP and such was determined, so I left that blank for now.  Also wasn't too sure on the setting and have not decided on the extra two langauges.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Arok Morenga
[B]Class:[/B] Totemist|Barbarian
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] 18 +4            [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1            [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1            [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +3    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +4          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greataxe                  +5     1d12+6     20-20x3
Dwarven Waraxe            +5     1d10+4     20-20x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven (2 bonus Languages)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[i]Barbarian[/i]
Fast Movement (Ex)
A barbarian’s land speed is faster than the norm for his race by +10 feet. 
This benefit applies only when he is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor
and not carrying a heavy load.  Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian’s speed 
because of any load carried or armor worn. 

Rage 3/day

Illiteracy

[i]Totemist[/i]
Wild Empathy (Ex): As the druid class ability; see page 35 of the Player's Handbook. 
You gain a +4 bonus on wild empathy checks made to influence the reactions of 
magical beasts of the same kind as the beast associated with the soulmeld bound
to your totem chakra. Thus, if you have a basilisk mask bound to your totem chakra, 
you gain the bonus on checks made to influence basilisks.

Illiteracy

Can meld 2 soulmelds per day, has 1 essentia

[i]Dwarf[/i]
Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor
or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).

Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only,
but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.

Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework,
such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), 
unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that 
is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual 
stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to
find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground
as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground 
(but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.

+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class,
such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.

+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.

+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Extra Rage

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge: Nature          2    +2          +4
Knowledge: Arcana          1    +2          +3
Knowledge: The Planes      1    +2          +3
Listen                     2    +1          +3
Spot                       3    +1          +4
Spellcraft                 1    +2          +3
Survival                   1    +1          +2
Handle Animal              1    +1          +2
Climb                      4    +4    -6    +2
Jump                       4    +4    -6    +2
Swim                       4    +4    -12   -4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Scale Mail               50gp   30lb
Greataxe                 20gp   12lb
Dwarven Waraxe           30gp   08lb
Heavy Steel Shield       20gp   15lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]65lb      [B]Money:[/B] 40gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               100   101-200   201-300   600   1,500

[B]Age:[/B] 35
[B]Height:[/B] 4'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 210lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Lightly Tanned
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is the first pass for Whildman. Still to do is Animal Companion and Druidic Spells.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Fáelán
[B]Class:[/B] Wilderness Rogue/Druid (1)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] 
 
[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2            [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8)+2
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4            [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1            [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +0    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +3    +0    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +4    +0    +6
  
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Hand            +3     1d4        19-20/x2 30'
Crossbow, Heavy           +3     1d10       19-20/x2 12'
Dagger                    +2     1d4+2      19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown)           +3     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Rapier                    +2     1d6+2      18-20/x2
  
[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Druidic, Elven, Goblin, Sylvan
 
[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Sneak Attack,
Spontaneous casting - Summon Nature's Ally, Trapfinding,
Wild Empathy, Wild Shape

 
[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium),
Combat Casting, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Stealthy
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48 [32 (Rogue), +12 (int), +4 (human)]
[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      4    +2    +0    +6
Concentration              4    +2    +0    +6
- (Cast defensively)       4    +2    +4    +10
Heal                       4    +4    +0    +8
Hide                       4    +3    +2    +9
Listen                     4    +4    +0    +8
Move Silently              4    +3    +2    +9
Open Lock                  4    +3    +0    +7
Ride                       4    +3    +0    +7
Sense Motive               4    +4    +0    +8
Spot                       4    +4    +0    +8
Survival                   4    +4    +0    +8
Tumble                     4    +3    +0    +7
 
[b]Equipment                               Qty Weight Cost[/b]
Backpack                                 1   2      2
- Bedroll                                1   5      0.1
- Blanket (Winter)                       1   3      0.5
- Crossbow, Hand                         1   2      100
- Oil (1 Pt. Flask)                      2   1      0.1
- Lantern (Hooded)                       1   2      7
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1   4      1
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1   1      1
Crossbow, Heavy                          1   8      50
Dagger                                   2   1      2
Masterwork Rapier                        1   2      0
Explorer's Outfit                        1   0      0
Pouch (Belt)                             1   0.5    1
- Candle                                 1   0      0.01
- Chalk (1 piece)                        1   0      0.01
- Thieves' Tools                         1   1      30

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 34.5lbs.      [B]Money:[/B] 3gp 1sp 8cp
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   116   175
 
[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5' 11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 205 lbs.lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown / Shaved
[B]Skin:[/B] Sun-Tanned
```
*Appearance:* 
*Background:*


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2009)

KK Here's Whildman's background. I am not familiar with the setting so could you check that it makes sense within the setting and supply a likely forest name.

[sblock="Background"]As a child Whildman did not have much of a future. He was born a slave and his mother died in childbirth. Yet somehow his father, Aslan,  managed to contrive their escaped and they ended up in ???, where they started a new life as bandits.

Growing up in a bandit camp was not easy; "get out the way kid", followed by a kick or clip around the ear, was the norm. Then there were the chores, mostly fetching and carrying, morning noon and night. In fact the only time he had to himself was when the bandits were out on a raid.

Everything changed for Whildman around the time he was twelve. By that time Aslan had assumed the leadership of their band. Anyway bandits went off on a raid that went horribly wrong. Whildman never found out whether it was just bad luck or whether they had been betrayed. Either way the end would of been the same. The bandits were ambushed and killed. The ambushers then traced the bandits back to the camp, where they proceeded to capture the women and children. Fortunately, Whildman managed to hide and eventually escape. However, this left him alone in the forest.

Nothing happens in ??? without the druids knowing about it. Thus news of the bandit camp raid and the lone boy eventually trickled through to Didelas, the senior druid who lived and tended ??? Didelas kept track of the boy from afar and after a few weeks, decided that Whildman had a real bent for nature and would make a good druid. Thus even though he was well past middle age, Didelas decided to take on one last apprentice. While Didelas was originally apprehensive there would be some antagonism between Whildman and is heir apparent Yredoc. they actually bonded and became like brothers.

Years past and Whildman completed his training and was initiated in the Druidic order. Now while Yredoc was happy to stay and tend the forest, Whildman had the wanderlust. Therefore, shortly after his initiation, he left his family and went off to save the world, or at least see it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright, here's my Rogue//Ranger. Sorry it took so long...

[sblock=Sarren Lith]
Name: Sarren Lith
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Human Male
Class (gestalt): Rogue 1/Ranger 1
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 18
Dex: 16
Con: 17
Int: 14
Wis: 15
Cha: 13
=================================== 
HP: 11 (d8+3)
AC: 16 (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +3 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +3
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +1
Mel: +5
Rng: +4
Fort: +5
Refl: +5
Will: +2
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point (*4 at 1st level)

Class: Favored Enemy: Humanoid (human) +2, Wild Empathy (+2), sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Track (bonus), Combat Expertise, Improved Buckler Defense (Human, Complete Warrior)

=================================== 
Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven

=================================== 
Skills (8+INT+1, *4, total 44 at 1st level)
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +4 (=2+2+0)
Balance +7 (=4+3+0)
Hide +7 (=4+3+0)
Jump +6 (=2+4+0)
Listen +6 (=4+2+0)
Move Silently +7 (=4+3+0)
Search +6 (=4+2+0)
Spot +6 (=4+2+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Disable Device +5 (=4+1+0)
Open Lock +7 (=4+3+0)
Tumble +7 (=4+3+0)
Use Magic Device +5 (=4+1+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 2 kukris +5 melee (1d4+4, 18-20/x2, 2 lbs), or dual-wield +1/-3 (1d4+4/+2)

Armor, Clothes: MWK Studded Leather (+3 AC, +5 Max DEX, 30 ft, 20 lbs [free item]), Traveler’s Outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: Bedroll, silk rope (50 ft.), sunrods (2), trail rations (10 days), MWK Thieves’ Tools, chain (10 ft.)


Container: Belt Pouch 1

Contents: flint and steel, 3 waterskins, 5 flasks of acid


Container: Belt Pouch 2

Contents: Coinage


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 1
GP: 7
SP: 9
CP: 10
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-100 lbs.
Medium: 101-200 lbs.
Heavy: 201-300 lbs.
Current: 56 lbs.
===================================
Description: 
Sarren Lith is a decent-looking young human man of 23 years, standing at about 5’7” and weighing around 140 pounds. His dark brown hair is cut short, while his cheeks appear slightly hollow. His brown eyes have a tendency to wander through a room, subtly lingering on anything that might be valuable.

He dresses in plain, dark clothing of simple quality, underneath his finely crafted studded leather armor. An old, filled pack hangs on his back, though he carries it easily. Two curved kukris sit at his hips, one hand seemingly always nearby, as though he suspects trouble at all times.
[/sblock]

History to come...


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll be happy to create my character and post him up as soon as I hear back from our DM. I don't want to spend time creating another character until I know what the limitations are. My first character was a complete and utter waste of time because it seems an entire school of magic is practically useless in this setting. I don't own any Accordlands books.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm interested in playing
how about a Human sorcerer/wizard


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Nov 10, 2009)

Airr:The gods dont answer questions and Bascaron jaqcks everything to hell, so that is why divinations dont work. otherwise, good to go

Hell: Get on it

Dragon:Good to go

ghost:good to go, but think of an old-timey british name and your character would have a deep-seated hatred of the Nothrog and love for 1 specific wlf grove in dythanus forests.

Will:good to go

Just some quick world notes: The orcs and other goblinlike species are the nothrog and have one common language. the elves are evil but some are good and all are obsessed with the elements, age, and the forests.
everything else will be a learning expierience so have fun...lol


----------



## Theroc (Nov 10, 2009)

What about me?


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Nov 10, 2009)

ther, you're good to go, i dont why the last post didnt say that


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's my character


```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR="Blue"]Alexander[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Evoker/Sorcerer
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 006 (1d4+02)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 +3     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                   0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                  2    +2          +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MstrWrkStaff                 +1      1d8+1     20-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Dwarven, Abyssal, Terran, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Restricted Wizard Schools(Illusion, Necromancy)

[B]Feats:[/B]Collegiate Wizard, Precoious Apprentice, Scribe Scroll

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 28       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                 4    +2          +6
Spellcraft                    4    +4          +8
Knowledge(arcana)             4    +4          +8
Knowledge(history)            4    +4          +8
Knowledge(storm)              4    +4          +8
Knowledge(nobility/royality)  4    +4          +8
DecipherScript                4    +4          +8

[B]Equipment:           Cost  Weight[/B]
x3Torch                  03cp    03lb
x2Flask                  06cp    03lb
Waterskin		 01gp	 01lb
Scroll Case              01gp	1/2lb
Spellbook                15gp    03lb
Spell Pouch              05gp    02lb
x5Blank Books		 75gp    15lb
Inkpen			 01sp     -
Bedroll			 01sp    05lb
x10Empty potion vials    10gp    01lb
Backpack		 02gp    02lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 50gp 07sp 01cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            50    100   150   150   600

[B]Age:[/B] 17
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 162lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
[sblock=Details]
*Appearance:* The raven-haired boy has wide, gleaming, grey eyes that study everything. 
He has a skinny form that is lost under his swirled white and green robes. Alex carries what
 little equipment he has under his robes except for sleeping gear. He carries a staff made of Walnut, given to him by 
his history professor as a graduation gift.

*Background:* Fresh out of school, Alexander has lived most of his behind the walls, 
specifically in the library. Alex has had a passion for knowledge, wishing to learn and 
archive everything about the world that he can. 

Alexander was born and spent the first few years of his life close to the school. So when his inherent powers showed themselves, the school took notice of him, and at the age of five, his schooling started. At the start, Alex's inherent abilities earned him the envy of other students. To avoid them, he spent his time reading in the Library, anything he could understand. When he was 10 he read about the Storm, and immediately became facinated with it. His reading eventually to him to the histories of other the other creatures, and to the world itself. The more Alex learned though, the more he wanted to know. In the 12 years he studied and lived at the shool, he read nearly every book the library had to offer, so when he finally graduated, Alex decided to travel to learn and study firsthand about the world as it is today and to record what he learns for others to reference in the future.[/sblock]

*SPELLS*
[sblock=Wizard] 
1st: Magic Missle, Lesser Orb of (Acid, Cold, Electircity, Fire, Sound,) Ray of Flame, Sonic Blast, Persistant Blade, Thunderhead
[/sblock]
[sblock=Sorcerer]
0th: Electric Jolt, Repair Minor Damage, Amanuensis, Arcane Mark
1st: Mage Armor, Comprehend Languages
2nd: Dark Way
[/sblock]

Typical Prepared spells:
0:Acid Splash, Flare, Ray of Frost
1:Sonic Blast


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2009)

I was going to do a fighter/wizard, but hellrazor111 showed up out of the blue with a sorcerer/wizard that should take care of out blasting needs. I took a look at our current group and we have plenty of skirmishers and warriors, two with the rogue class, but are lacking on healing. So instead I am writing up a healer / psion (shaper). The character is almost done. I hope to post it up within the next 24 hours.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Kisuke_Kurosaki said:


> ghost:good to go, but think of an old-timey british name and your character would have a deep-seated hatred of the Nothrog and love for 1 specific wlf grove in dythanus forests.l



I have changed his name to Fáelán. I will update the background later.


----------



## Willette (Nov 11, 2009)

so when're we getting this going roughly?


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Nov 12, 2009)

actually we can start now as long as airr has his pc up in the next 2-3 days


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and drop out of this one. I'm not really getting attached to it and not getting a feel for any good character ideas.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 13, 2009)

KK. We're moving on Monday, so my postings are going to be a bit iffy until my Internet catches up with me.  I'm still in though and will be back to a regular posting rate ASAP.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, Kisuke, did you ever tell us how HP was to be generated?


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Nov 13, 2009)

max hp every level


----------

